# Laptop for Programming Purposes



## jpoveda

Hello this is my first post and I wanted to post this issue I have. I am going to start studying to become a computer systems engineer and I have a doubt about which would be the best option on a laptop for programming.

Basically I want to use it for C++, Java, PHP, maybe Flash and also for SQL Server or Oracle. I have been looking almost through all the possible brands and the 3 that I liked the most are: Lenovo ThinkPad, Dell Inspiron and Toshiba. Prices were good and they have 14" laptops which I think is a perfect size.

Also I probably will be using the laptop for soft gaming and social networks. Maybe some office applications. Which are your suggestions about brand, models and specs.

Please I would appreciate your help. Thank you.


----------



## tlarkin

Between those three  I would go with Lenovo first.  Just from my personal experiences.


----------



## jpoveda

Yes, Lenovo is also my first choice. But I would also like specifications for all the use I am going to give to the laptop. Maybe which models with the proper specs are the best for the needs I have.

Please all your answers will be well received. Thank you.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Programming is not very intense spec wise. Any laptop should do the trick. Just depends on what you want to spend.


----------



## jpoveda

I dont want to spend more than a $1,000 maybe between $500 and $700 will be just fine. I want something small and easy to take anywhere. And with good performance. Fast, fast, fast. Maybe also with a webcam and with all the trades for social networks, mail, office applications, programming.

I have been watching Lenovo ThinkPad Edge series, ThinkPad T series and ThinkPad X series. Some of those models were really good. i3 or i5 processor. 4 GB ram, 250 GB HDD, WiFi, Mobile Communications, cam.

That`s what I am looking.


----------



## tlarkin

voyagerfan99 said:


> Programming is not very intense spec wise. Any laptop should do the trick. Just depends on what you want to spend.



writing code, no not that intense, compiling massive amounts of code can take time and hardware to do.


----------



## Mr.laptop

Thinkpad first, Dell second, but first one costs the most.


----------



## tlarkin

I hate Dells, but that is because I have dealt with 1000s of them.


----------



## jpoveda

Yes, ThinkPad is first. I found a 14" ThinkPad Edge with i5 processor, 4 GB RAM, 250 HDD that costs about $900. But I dont know if I should buy it. Im concerned about the weight and size also.

Has somebody had one of these 14" ThinkPad Edge. Can someone tell me if they are too big or too thick or too heavy???

Thank you for all your answers.


----------



## powerpack

The post above me looks like a spam bot.

To OP I really like the Asus U36JC-A1, 13.3", i5 460m, 310m GPU w/optimus, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD. $939.35, international warranty. Worlds thinest notebook, 3.7lbs. 8+ hours on battery.


----------

